# 2000 2.7T A6 Aux water pump and cooling fans not running after shutoff



## .Spatula. (Jul 22, 2012)

After I shut the car off engine temperature continues to rise due to the cooling fans and aux water pump not running like they should. The fans operate when the car is running and the pump is new...is there a fuse or relay I'm overlooking? Any ideas appreciated.


----------

